# Weekly Competition 2017-50



## Mike Hughey (Dec 12, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2
1. *R' U' F2 U R' U F2 U R
*2. *U2 R F' U' R F2 R2 U
*3. *U F2 U2 R2 F' U F R' U'
*4. *F' U2 F' U' R F2 U2 R
*5. *R' U' R' U F2 R U' R

*3x3x3
1. *F R2 B' R2 F R2 F D2 L2 U2 R2 U R' B' U F L' D' U2 B2 U
*2. *D' B2 L2 B2 U B2 R2 F2 D' F2 U L' R B' D L' D U L2 F' U2
*3. *F2 U' L2 R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 D' U2 L' F' R2 B2 L2 D L' U R2 U'
*4. *D2 L' U2 R2 D2 F2 R B2 U' B R2 F2 D' R' U R2 D
*5. *L2 D' R2 U2 R2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 L' F' R2 U B2 D' U2 B F R2 F'

*4x4x4
1. *L2 U' L F' Rw' R' D Rw' B' Fw D Rw F2 Uw2 F D' R2 B2 L U R F' Rw B2 F Rw2 Uw2 B' L B' Rw' B Uw' L B' Fw' Uw' B D U
*2. *R2 U' B' F' Rw' F2 R' Fw Uw B' L Rw2 R' Fw R' Fw F' L2 D2 Uw2 B' U L R B' L Rw D2 Uw2 R2 B Fw' U2 L2 D U L' Fw F Rw'
*3. *Fw2 U2 B' D F Uw F L2 R' U' L' Rw2 R' U F' R2 D' U B' D2 Uw2 B' L2 R' Fw' Uw R' D F D2 B R2 D B2 R' Fw' D F2 L' Fw
*4. *Fw' F2 L' B' Uw2 B D B' L2 Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw' R Fw Rw' B' R' U2 L' F R' Fw' R B2 F2 U2 L2 R' U F2 Rw2 F U L2 Fw D2 U R' U
*5. *Rw' B' Rw' B Fw2 R2 U2 F2 U Fw Rw' R U' Rw2 R2 B2 Fw' F L R2 Fw' Rw R D Fw' F Rw F R Uw U' Rw B2 U2 Rw2 R Fw2 Rw B Uw

*5x5x5
1. *Bw2 D Fw2 L' Bw D' Uw' U' Lw' Rw Bw2 Dw2 Bw2 F' Uw2 Bw2 Fw L Bw' Uw' L' Bw D2 Bw Rw2 U' B Uw' Bw' Uw F L Rw R Uw2 B2 D' Dw2 Rw F' D2 Uw' Bw' L2 Uw2 F Rw2 B2 Dw B' L Lw2 R B' Uw' B' R D' L Bw'
*2. *F Uw' Rw F' U2 Lw' D Dw' Rw2 R U Lw' Dw Fw F Uw' Rw2 D2 U' Fw2 R2 Fw2 Uw' L Dw2 F2 Lw Rw' B2 Bw L2 B' Fw2 Uw' Lw2 Bw L' R2 Dw L Lw R2 Bw L' B U' L' Rw2 Dw' Uw' U' Lw R2 Uw' U' F2 L' Dw' F' Lw
*3. *F' U' Bw F2 Uw Lw2 R B2 Uw B Rw2 B U' R' B2 Bw2 L B L' Bw' R' B' U L' Rw' F2 D2 R B D' Dw' Uw' F Lw Rw' D2 U B U Lw' U' B' Bw' F Rw2 R2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' F Rw' Bw' D Lw' D2 Uw' Bw' Uw' F' Dw
*4. *Bw' Lw Fw' Dw' L2 Rw' Bw' Lw' Fw' Uw Lw' U2 B Uw2 L2 Dw' F2 Uw2 F' Dw' B' Fw' F2 R B Lw2 Rw D' Dw' Bw2 Fw L B' Fw2 F D' Bw Fw2 L2 Rw' R Uw L Uw2 B L2 R U' L' Lw' U L2 Rw' R U Fw2 L' D2 Bw' Fw
*5. *L B2 Uw' U L' Dw U R2 U' F D2 Dw B Lw B2 Bw2 Uw' L2 Dw U' F2 Lw2 R F' Dw Uw2 U Bw Uw' U' Bw' Uw B2 Bw' Fw' Uw2 Bw' Fw D' B F2 D2 Uw L Rw D2 Rw2 Fw D' Rw' R' Uw2 Fw U F2 Rw' D2 Rw D' Lw'

*6x6x6
1. *2B 3U2 L 2U2 3R 2R2 R2 B' 2F2 U2 3F' 3R2 3F2 D2 3U2 F D' 2U' 2F 2D2 3U F 3R 2B' U' 2L2 R' 2D' 2U 2R' 2B 3R2 2R D 3R' U' L2 D 2U 2F2 3R2 R D' B L' D2 2R2 D' 3U 2F2 R' 2D2 B' D2 B D2 R 2U2 U' B' 2R U' B' 2R2 R 2B F' 2D 2B' 3F
*2. *D B' D 2D2 2B 3U' U' 2L' 2D B' 2R 3F 2D2 2U2 3F L 2D' 3R2 2B2 L 2L 2D2 2U 2L2 3R 3F2 2F' 2U 2F2 R2 2D2 L' 3R2 2R' 3F 3U2 3F 2F2 F2 D2 U 2B2 2D' 2B' 2L2 2R R 3U2 3F' 2F' U 2L2 B L 2R' D 2D B 3R2 2R2 3F2 L 2L' R2 2F 2D2 L2 2L 2R D2
*3. *2R2 U' L 3R' 2F2 3R 3F2 F' 2U2 2F 2L2 2R' R2 3F' 3U2 2B 2U 2B 2L 2R' B' 3F2 F 2L' 2F2 2R' 2F' 2L2 R2 B2 2R2 B2 F' U2 3F D L2 2F' 3U' 3F' 3R2 2D' 2R' 2B' F2 3U 2L B 2F F2 2R2 D2 2U' B 2D2 3U' U 2B 2F' 2D 3F' 3R' D 2R R B' 3U2 L2 2L' 3R
*4. *L 3U' L2 3U' B2 3F2 3U' U2 2L2 2B2 2F 2U' 3F2 2D' 3U' 3R' 2B 2U U' 3R 2R' U' 2L' B2 3R' R2 B R' 3U2 L 2R2 U2 2B2 D' 3F' 2F' R2 B2 F 2U R2 2F' L' 3F2 2F2 R' 2U 2F 2U2 B2 2F 2L2 B 3R 3F R' 2B2 3R2 2R' 3F' U L2 2L' 3R2 2R2 3F' D' 2U2 U 3R'
*5. *2F 3R2 U' L' B U 2L 3R' 2D' 3U B 2L' U2 L 3R' R2 F' D' 2D2 3U' L 2F2 3R' B' D2 2U' 2F 2R2 2D L2 R F2 D' 3R' R2 3U' U' 3F U' 2L 2R' 2F' R 2D 2B2 2U2 3F 2U2 2F' L 3R 2R 2U 2B' 2L 2U F2 2D' 3R 2R 3U' U 3F2 2R 3F' 2F' R B 3U2 2B2

*7x7x7
1. *L2 2R2 3B2 D 3L2 U' R' 2F2 L2 2R D L2 3R2 U B2 2B2 R2 B 3B' 2R 2B2 3U' 3L D' 2U 2R2 R2 3D 2F 3L2 U' 2B 3R2 F 2R2 2D 3R 2D2 3D U B' 3B' 3F' D 3D 3F U2 2F' 2U' U2 3B L D 3L' 3B D' U2 L' 2R 3D2 3F L2 R' D' 3D2 2R F2 D2 2L' 3F' 3R' B' D 2D' 2L 3L 3B2 L 2L 2D2 3R' F2 2R2 2U 2B' F' 3R2 3B 2F 3D2 B2 D2 2B' 2D2 2U2 2R2 D2 R D2 2D2
*2. *3U2 3F' 2R2 2U R 3F 2L2 2U' L' 2D2 U' 3F2 2D2 3U' B' 3F2 2F U' 3F' 2R 3D' 2L2 2U' 3R 3B2 3L2 F2 2L B2 2D' L' 2L' D F 3R' U' R2 2F 3D' 2F' 2U2 3F 2L2 3L2 R 3B2 3D' 3L' D' 3U 3F 3U' 3B' 2L D2 2B2 2R' 3D U B2 3U' U' 2F F L2 2F D L' 3L 3R 2R2 2F 2U 2R 2U' R' 2D 3U' 3F2 2U2 2L' 3R F' 3D2 2B' 3U' 2U 3L' D2 2B' 3F2 3L 2F2 D 3B2 3F2 2F' 2L' F' D'
*3. *2B 3D U' 2L 2R2 2U 3R2 3U' U2 2B2 3D2 L 3U2 3L 3R2 R2 F2 2D' F 3U2 3F2 L2 3R' B2 2B2 U2 3L2 2R 3U2 3F 3D' 3R B D2 3F 2L D' 2D 3U' 2F F2 3L2 2D B 3R2 3U2 2U2 3F' 2D 2F2 F' 2D' 3R' U' 2B' 2U2 2L 2D B 3R2 B 3R2 2R2 F L' 3B 2F 2L' D' U R 2U 2B' L' 3R' 2B 3B 2F' U' 2R2 2D2 3F' 2F' L2 2L' 2B2 3U 2R R U2 3R' 2F2 R2 2D' L2 D2 2U R 3U U2
*4. *3R2 2B2 3B2 3F2 R2 U' 3B2 3R 2B' U2 L2 3B2 3F2 2F2 F2 L B 2F' F2 2L2 2R' 3B2 2R F' D U2 2B' F2 3L' B D 3U' R' U L 2L 3B 3R2 D2 2R' 3U' U2 2L2 3D B' 3L2 2R 2U L' 2R2 F' 2D' 2F F' D2 2F' 2D2 3D' 2L2 2D R2 D2 2U' B2 F U2 F2 2L2 2D' 3B' 3U 2F' 3R' F2 2U2 B' 3L' R2 D R' 2F D2 2F2 L 3L' 2B' L2 3F' D2 2D' 2B 3F' L 2F' F 3R 3U 2R2 3D 2U2
*5. *B 3R2 B2 R2 U' B' 3B' 3F' 3U' 2B 2R' 2U' 2L2 2D B' 3D 2R' 2F' 3L' 2R2 R2 D 3D2 L' 2L2 3R 2R' U' 2F 3U2 2U2 3B U L B' 2B2 2F 2R R D2 2D U 3B2 3U2 B' L2 3L2 R' 3U2 L' 3U 3L' 2R' 2U 3L 2B2 D' L2 3L' 2D' 3D' 3B2 F 3U2 2F2 R2 B2 2F' 3D2 2L2 3R2 2R2 2B' 3F2 U 2L' 3L2 3U2 2U' 3R' 2B' 3B' L' 3L R2 2U2 B' 2F 2D U' F 2R2 U' 2B 3B2 3U2 F 2L 3F2 U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 F' U2 F R U
*2. *R2 F' U' F2 R F2 R F
*3. *R U' F' U2 R2 F' R F2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *F2 L2 R D U' B' F' U D F L2 F L U2 L2 B D2 B R' D2 Rw Uw'
*2. *B' D' F' B L U F2 L D B' D B' D R' D' U2 L U' F2 U R Fw' Uw'
*3. *R' B2 L B L2 U2 D2 F' R2 U2 F2 L2 R' D U B2 D R2 F2 L' Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw' Rw2 U2 Fw2 D2 F Rw' R' Uw R B' Fw F Uw R F' L2 R2 D' U Fw Rw B2 F R' Fw' R' B L' B Rw2 R' D' Uw Rw Fw U' L' Rw' R'
*2. *Fw2 Rw2 U L' D' Fw D' Fw2 F R U B L2 R2 Fw2 D2 B2 Fw F' Rw' R F' U2 R B2 F' U2 F D Rw2 Uw U Rw' B2 D L2 U2 B Fw F'
*3. *Uw Fw' R' U2 L Rw' D' R F2 Uw R Fw' U2 R2 Uw2 Fw R2 Uw Rw2 R2 Uw' L B' Fw2 R' U' L D U Fw L U Fw Rw2 Fw2 D L2 B R2 D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *F R2 B2 U2 Lw2 R Fw F' Rw Uw' R2 B2 Bw Rw2 Uw' Bw Fw2 Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Lw Fw2 Rw F' L2 D Rw Dw Uw' Rw Bw' Fw2 Rw2 F2 R B2 D' Lw' R' F2 Uw U2 F2 Rw' Bw Rw' R' Dw2 R2 B' D2 L' R' Bw' D2 Dw' Uw' B L' Fw2
*2. *D2 Lw D Dw' Fw2 Uw2 U F D' Rw' Bw2 Fw Dw2 Fw2 L' B2 Fw' U' Rw' D2 L2 U2 L R' U2 Fw' Dw Lw Uw2 Lw Dw Rw' B Fw2 D' Dw U Rw2 Fw2 L' Lw2 Fw' F' U' Bw2 D2 Uw2 B Fw Uw2 Rw2 D Fw' R2 Bw Fw2 Lw Bw' Fw F
*3. *U2 Rw' Fw F2 Lw2 B Lw2 Bw' Dw2 Bw' F2 Rw2 Fw' Rw D L2 Rw' Bw' Uw2 Bw Uw2 Bw F' R' D' Fw' Lw Dw2 U Lw R D' Dw2 Uw U F' U Bw2 Lw F2 Dw' Lw2 R' U L Fw' D' L Rw' Uw2 Lw F2 Lw2 U2 L' U2 Lw' Rw' R F

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D U 3R2 D F' 3U 2B 2R' B' 2U' U' L2 2L 3U 3F2 L 2D 2L' R2 D 2L' R U' L2 U' B 2D' L 2L2 R 2U' B2 F' 2L2 2B2 2L2 2F F L2 2L2 2U' 2F' L' 2L D' 3U L 2D L2 2R' B' U' F2 3R2 3U2 3F2 R2 3F2 F' 2L 2B 2R2 3F2 F 3R2 R 3F 2F' 3R 2F

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *L' D L' 2L2 2R 2D2 R U2 B 2B' 3R2 2U2 3L' B' 3L' 2R' 3F F' 2U' 3F2 3L2 U' R2 D2 U' R 3F2 R2 D2 2L' 2B' U 3L2 2R 2B2 D B' 3B2 D2 3B' L2 2D2 L 3F2 F2 2U' 3F 2U' 3F' F' 2L' 3L B 2F2 3D 2B 2U 2B2 3R2 U2 2L R' 3D2 2F R B 2D' U 3R 3U F U' 3B' D2 2D' 3D' 3U 2L2 R2 3D2 R 2B2 3R2 B' R2 2F 2D2 2L' 2D' B2 2B 2F2 U' L 3R R' 2D2 2L 3R R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 R2 B2 F D L2 B2 D2 B2 L' D' U' F D F B' D2 B' D U' Rw
*2. *D F R B2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U' F L2 D L' F U' L R F2 D2 F D Rw' Uw2
*3. *U' L' R D2 B' F' D' U' F' D' B' F D R2 L F D L2 D' R2 Fw' Uw
*4. *F2 B U2 L' U' F' U' R L2 F2 U F' U2 D' R' L2 D' R L D F2 Rw Uw
*5. *L2 D2 F2 U' L' B2 R' B R' D' F' U R' L U' B R D' L' F' L' Fw Uw
*6. *D2 U F' B2 R' B' F D2 U2 B F' D F2 U D2 L2 R F U2 Rw Uw2
*7. *R2 D2 R' U2 R' B' F2 R B L R2 D' L' F R2 F2 B2 U' L B Rw2 Uw'
*8. *F' U2 D' B' D' B U2 F R' F' B U R2 B2 L D L' F L F R2 Fw Uw
*9. *D U2 R' U2 B U' F2 D' L' B F' D' R U2 B2 F D' R' L B F' Rw' Uw'
*10. *L' F' U2 F' B' D2 U R' D F D2 L2 U2 R' F D2 L' B' D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*11. *U2 D2 F D2 B' F2 D L' U' R2 F2 L2 U' D' R D' U' B F2 R Fw Uw2
*12. *R D' U' R' B R' D' R2 B' F' D' B2 R2 D R' F' L D' F2 Rw' Uw2
*13. *R2 B' F' U' F D F2 R U L' D B U R' D' F2 U' B' R' F' Rw2 Uw
*14. *F' L' D' F2 D L' R' F D2 L' F B U F2 L U' R2 B' L2 Fw' Uw2
*15. *U R2 U R' L2 B' U D2 B' F L' B U2 R2 F R' U B2 U' Rw
*16. *B' F' D2 L' B2 D' L D L' B' L F D' U2 R' B' F L' B' U F' Rw Uw2
*17. *R U L U2 D2 B' U2 R F2 R U B R' U2 R U2 B' F D2 Fw' Uw'
*18. *F2 D' R2 B2 U' B' F U2 B' F' U2 F' D R' F' L2 F' B U Fw Uw2
*19. *R2 D' B2 D L F B' U' B' L2 D2 L D B' L U' F2 U F U' Rw Uw
*20. *D2 R' L2 D' F' B U2 B R2 U' R2 L' B D' R U2 F' R F Rw2 Uw
*21. *R L' U2 R' D' L B' F U2 B R2 L' B' D2 R2 B' R2 F' U' B' F Rw Uw
*22. *D B2 F L2 B L' F D2 F R L' D2 R2 D B2 D L' U R D'
*23. *F' L F2 B R2 B2 R B2 U2 L D2 U' L' B' F R' B2 U2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*24. *R F2 U B' L' D' R2 B' U' F D' F2 R2 F2 B R D2 R2 L' F R2 Fw Uw
*25. *U' L' U B' R' D2 R2 F2 U2 F' L R2 F2 R' F' D' F2 D F R2 Fw' Uw'
*26. *R' B D2 B D B' F2 U2 D2 F' U' R U2 B F2 D B2 U B' Rw' Uw2
*27. *L U' R2 F2 L' F2 B' U' D' F L U2 D R' L' U F' U2 F Rw' Uw
*28. *B2 L2 B' D2 B2 D' L' U F D' F L' R2 B' F' L2 B' R U F' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*29. *B' U L2 D' F D' R B2 L' U' R B' F' R' D2 F B' D2 R' Uw'
*30. *L' U L' D2 L2 D' L' B2 D L R F' L D' R L2 D' B' D' R2 F' Rw' Uw
*31. *L U' F2 B L B U D' F' L R B L2 R2 F' B L' B' L2 B Rw Uw
*32. *F D L' R2 D2 L D U' R B2 D2 F R U F2 R U' D2 L' F2 Rw Uw
*33. *R' U2 R' D B' R' L' U B' F2 L' D2 R L2 D F L D2 F' Rw2 Uw
*34. *R' D2 R2 L' F' L D2 F U2 L' R B' U F2 R' U2 D2 B F U D Fw Uw2
*35. *R F2 R F U' R' B D' F B' L2 F2 B D2 R' D' L' F' L2 Fw Uw'
*36. *D2 F B' R' U B' R U' B F U' D' B F L B' R2 U F2 U' Rw' Uw
*37. *L2 U2 L B F2 R L D2 R' L' U F2 B' D U2 B' L R2 D R2 D2 Rw' Uw
*38. *R2 F B2 D' U R' F' L2 B U' F U' R' B2 L R B2 L2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*39. *F' D U F L2 B2 R2 U L F B' L F2 D2 B2 U' F2 R' D' Rw2 Uw'
*40. *L' B R' B2 D' U L' U' B2 F R2 F2 U2 B' L2 B' U' B2 R' Fw Uw
*41. *D' R B2 L R2 F2 U' D2 B2 F L' D B R' F R2 D' U B2 L2 Fw Uw2
*42. *D R B' R2 B R2 F L B2 D L' R2 B' F2 R2 D2 L' U2 F2 Rw Uw'
*43. *F' D B U2 L' D' U2 L2 B2 U B D' L2 D' R' B D2 R U' Rw' Uw'
*44. *U L' R' B2 U2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R' B D2 U L U D F2 B' R2 L2 Fw' Uw
*45. *F' R' U D' F2 R2 L U' B' D' U2 L2 U R2 U2 D' B U L' F2 Uw'
*46. *D' B2 D F2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U' D2 B' R F2 R' U L B U2 L2 B2 Rw'
*47. *F B2 L' F' U2 B' F L U2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 B' D' U2 B2 U F L' Fw Uw
*48. *L' U2 L2 R2 B2 R' U F2 B L' R2 U2 D2 R2 U R2 U' F' D' L' R2 Fw Uw'
*49. *U2 R F2 D F U F' D2 B2 L' U' F' R2 U L' U B' R B2 L2 B' Rw' Uw2
*50. *D' U F2 L D' U2 L2 U' D R' U2 D' B2 F2 R L2 F D' R F B2 Rw2 Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 D B' R U L B D B2 R F B' U2 B R2 U2 F' R2 F U2 L2
*2. *U' L2 D' R2 D F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U B L' F' D2 L2 U2 L D' L2 U
*3. *L2 R2 F' U2 F2 R2 D2 F2 L2 B' L2 D' L' F R' D B' F D' B' F
*4. *B2 F2 L2 D' F2 L2 U F2 D B' L D R' D' R2 U2 R D' R B
*5. *R D2 R' U2 F2 R' F2 R2 F2 L2 F2 U B' F2 D2 U' L' F' U' L' B'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F L2 R2 B' L2 F2 U2 B L2 U2 L' B R' D U' L' F2 L
*2. *L2 D' B2 R2 U' B2 U B2 R2 U F2 L B' U2 L2 F2 R' F' R' D L2
*3. *D2 R2 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 B' D L U2 R B' F2 U2 R2 F2
*4. *U2 B2 L2 R B2 R B2 D2 L R' D' L' B' L2 F D F' U' R D L
*5. *L' U2 F' R' F L' D' F L2 F2 L2 D' R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 B2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R' F B L B2 U' B R U2 F' U R2 U2 D2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D' B2 L2
*2. *U2 L2 D2 L B2 L R U2 L' B2 R D' U2 R2 F U L2 D2 R' F' U
*3. *F R2 B2 U' R' D B2 R L2 F' R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 U' L2 F2 L2 U2
*4. *L2 U B2 D B2 U2 F2 U' L2 D L' D2 U2 F' L B2 R' U' L2 U2
*5. *L2 F2 D R2 D B2 D B2 F2 D2 L2 F D L B2 U' R2 B' F2 L F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L2 U F2 D R2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F' L' B R' D2 L' U' F2 L R' D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U' R U' R F2 U' F'
*3. *D2 F2 U R2 U' R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 F R' D' B' D2 U2 R2 B L' F
*4. *R' U' B Fw L Uw2 L2 B2 D' Rw Fw2 Rw2 B Fw L B Fw' F' L2 B' Fw2 F Uw2 Fw D' Uw' U' L' F2 L F' L U2 Fw' L F U2 L2 Rw2 Fw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U R' U R' U2 F R2 U' R'
*3. *L2 R2 B' R2 B R2 U2 F L2 U2 B' D' L2 R2 U' R2 U' B L U2 F2
*4. *Rw' F2 R Fw U2 B D Rw2 U Rw2 D R Fw2 D' U' B U B F2 U Rw2 Fw2 L2 Fw' D B2 U Fw F U Rw' B D U R' B R' Uw' B R
*5. *D' Fw R' D2 B Dw2 Rw2 Bw U' Bw F2 Uw' Bw' Fw F2 U Fw' Lw Rw' D' Dw2 Lw2 B Dw Lw Rw' D Lw' D2 Uw Rw Bw2 Fw2 D2 L2 R2 B U F2 U' Bw2 Lw2 Dw B Bw Uw Fw' F D Dw2 L2 B2 Bw' D Dw2 Uw' B' F2 U' B

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' R' U F2 U2 R U' R' U2
*3. *R' U D2 F2 B' U B2 R' F U2 L2 B2 U' B2 D F2 D B2 U
*4. *R D Uw U Rw2 F D' L2 U Fw D' U2 L U' R D Uw F' Rw' U R2 D2 Uw U2 Fw2 Rw2 B2 Rw2 R B2 F R U L' D2 Uw' R2 D' F2 L'
*5. *Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw Lw' Dw U F' Dw' U2 R' D Fw Lw2 Uw L Uw' Fw' Rw' R' Bw2 Fw L2 B2 Bw' F' L R2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 U' Rw' B Fw F L Rw2 D Dw Fw2 D2 Rw2 Bw' L2 D2 U' L' R U2 F' Dw' Lw' D2 Bw2 L2 B' L
*6. *L2 D' 2R' D2 U' 3R2 2B' L2 2L2 2F2 2D 2U L2 D B' 3U' 2B 2R' 2D 3F L 3R2 2D B2 3R2 B2 F' 2U 2R' 2F D R' 3U 2R' 2U L' 3U2 2L' 2U2 B2 2L2 B U 2B F' 2L2 3F 2F' U' 3F 2U' L2 2B 2R2 3U2 B 2F' F L' 2R R D2 U' L' 3R 2R2 B 2F 3R2 3F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F R2 U' R U F2 R' F2 U'
*3. *L2 F2 U2 R' D2 B2 U2 R D2 L' U2 B' F U' R' F2 L F2 D' L F'
*4. *L B' Fw L D2 B' D' Rw' Fw F Rw' Uw2 Fw' L' Rw R' B Rw D' Uw' U' Fw2 D R' D' F2 R2 F' U2 L F' L F Uw Rw2 F' D' B' Rw2 Fw2
*5. *B' Lw Bw' Fw Uw' Lw2 D2 Rw2 B2 Uw' L' Rw B' Fw' F2 Uw Rw' B2 F' Uw' F Uw2 B Bw F' Rw2 D L2 R2 F Rw2 D2 U' Lw2 R Fw D Dw U L Rw' B' D' Dw2 Fw2 U Rw Dw U' Rw Dw B2 D' Bw U' F2 L2 Bw D2 Dw
*6. *2D' B2 2B' 2F2 2D2 2U' 2B2 D' 2R' R2 F 2L' 2B' U2 B 3F' 2U 3R' U2 2L2 3R2 2R B 2R2 3U2 L D' B2 3F2 2L2 2F' 2D2 3U 2L' 2R' U2 3F 2L' 2D2 B L' 3U2 U' 3F F' 2L 3F U 2F L2 2D2 B F' D2 3R' D 3U' 2L R 2B2 D2 2R2 3U R 2U2 2B 2L 2F F 2U2
*7. *2R' 3B' U2 3F' 3D2 2R 3U2 2R 3B 3F' 2D2 L 2L2 3L2 R' 2F 3L 2D2 2R' 2D' 2L2 3R 2U 2B2 L2 2R R2 3B 3F' L 3L' 2F2 L' 3R' 2B 3F' 2L2 2R2 2B 3R' R' 2B L 3U2 B F R' 3B 3F 2R' 2D 2R2 2D 3B' 2D2 3L 2F' L' F D' 3D' 3B' 3R B2 2U U2 B L' 2L 3L2 3R 3F2 3L D' 3D' 3U' 2L2 2R 2B2 D 2D2 U2 2B 3U U' F' 3R2 B2 2U 3L2 U2 R2 3B 2L2 F 3R2 B' R2 2B' 3B

*Clock
1. *UR1- DR2- DL1- UL4- U1+ R1- D2+ L1- ALL3- y2 U5- R4- D2- L5+ ALL2+ UR DL
*2. *UR0+ DR5- DL6+ UL5- U2- R1- D2+ L4+ ALL3- y2 U1- R6+ D5- L5- ALL3+ UR DR DL UL
*3. *UR4- DR6+ DL4- UL4+ U1- R1+ D0+ L1- ALL4- y2 U1- R4+ D4- L1- ALL4- UR DR DL
*4. *UR3+ DR3- DL2+ UL6+ U5+ R3- D4+ L0+ ALL1+ y2 U5+ R2- D1- L3- ALL3- UR DR DL UL
*5. *UR6+ DR4- DL3- UL4+ U1+ R2- D3- L1+ ALL3- y2 U6+ R1- D2+ L2- ALL0+ DR

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L B' L' R B R' B r' b' u
*2. *U' L R L' R B R B' l' b' u'
*3. *U L' U' L' U L R L' r
*4. *L' B' L' B U R' L' B' l' b u
*5. *U' L' B U R U B' L b' u

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-5, -2) / (-1, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (2, -1)
*2. *(6, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 6) / (-2, -3)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 4) / (0, -2) / (-3, 4)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, 6) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 3)
*5. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (5, 0) / (6, 0) /

*Skewb
1. *L' U' L' U B' L' U B' U B' U'
*2. *L B R' L' U R' U' B' U' B' U'
*3. *L B' U' R U R U B U' B' U'
*4. *U L' R U B R B' L' U' B' U'
*5. *L R B' U' L' U R B' R' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 R2 U' F R F U F' U2
*3. *F2 D U2 B2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R2 F R' U2 B L D U' F' L2 B
*4. *L2 Uw L' Rw' D Uw2 L2 R2 F' Uw L2 D2 B2 Fw2 F' U' R U' B2 Fw2 Rw D R2 B Fw2 U' F2 R' Uw' B D Uw2 U B' F' D2 B' Fw F' R'
*5. *F Rw' Fw' Lw' B2 Bw' F' D2 Lw2 F2 Dw' Bw' D2 Dw U F' R2 D2 Uw' Fw2 Lw' B Bw2 Fw2 L2 Dw' Bw' Lw' F' Uw Fw' U2 F Lw' R' Dw' Uw2 B' D' Fw2 F' D' L Fw2 Dw' Bw Uw' R' B D2 B D2 L2 Lw' Rw2 R' B2 D Dw' F'
*OH. *U' F U' D' R2 U L F R D R2 F' U2 R2 B L2 F B2 U2 B' U2
*Clock. *UR3- DR3- DL0+ UL3- U3- R3+ D5+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U0+ R2- D6+ L2- ALL5- UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U B L' U B R' B' L' l' u
*Skewb. *R' U L R' L' U L' B R B' U'
*Square-1. *(0, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -4) / (0, -5) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, -4)


----------



## yamthecuber (Dec 12, 2017)

2x2
1) 7.702
2) 4.158
3) 8.856
4) 5.289
5) 4.685

3x3
1) 11.621
2) 16.268
3) 19.175
4) 16.158
5) 14.805

4x4
1) DNF
2) 1:6.054
3) 1:16.65
4) 1:9.304
5) 1:9.609

2+3+4 Relay

1:37.894

Skewb
1) 11.124
2) 7.437
3) 13.752
4) 9.107
5) 11.858


----------



## Aaditya Sikder (Dec 12, 2017)

3x3 : (15.26), 19.87, 20.73, 20.32, (21.91) = 20.31
2x2 : (8.85), 8.22, 6.11, 6.16, (4.98) = 6.83
4x4 : 2:13.38, (2:27.20), 2:25.41, (1:58.35), 2:20.77 = 2:19.85
3x3 OH : (1:25.56), 55.06, 1:02.92, (48.72), 50.38 = 56.12
2x2 BLD : 5:12.85, DNF(6:29.65), DNF(2:41.80) = DNF


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Dec 12, 2017)

2x2 : 4.95, (5.69), 4.56, 5.32, (4.36) = 4.94
3x3 : (16.80), 15.21, 15.89, 14.87, (14.63) = 15.32
4x4 : 52.52, 51.63, (56.94), (48.28), 52.16 = 52.10
5x5 : (1:52.14), 1:44.44, (1:37.84),1:39.25, 1:43.07 = 1:42.25
6x6 : 2:54.34, 2:55.71, (2:52.33),2:54.18, (2:58.67) = 2:54.74
7x7 : (3:52.43), 4:11.30, 4:04.09, (4:16.82), 4:07.14 = 4:07.51
2 BLD :
3 BLD :
4 BLD :
5 BLD :
Multi BLD :
OH : (44.42), (32.33), 40.94, 33.91,38.77 = 37.87
FEET :
MTS : 49.29, (54.75), 43.26, 48.02, (41.19) = 46.86
FMC :
2-4 Relay : 1:22.87
2-5 Relay : 3:20.24
2-6 Relay : 6:01.36
2-7 Relay : 10:08.14
Clock : (15.67), (14.02), 14.29, 14.82, 14.08 = 14.40
Megaminx : (1:35.54), 1:30.62, 1:33.07,1:32.41, (1:29.79) = 1:32.03
Pyraminx : (3.23), 3.60, 6.43, 5.07, (15.35) = 5.03
Square-1 : 27.24, 27.25, 27.74, (29.75), (21.77) = 27.41
Skewb : (6.11), (9.92), 8.75, 6.56, 6.65 = 7.32
Kilominx : 43.21, (32.68), 36.75, (49.71), 43.77 = 41.24
Mini Guildford : 6:29.42


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 12, 2017)

Pick up where I left off last week:
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *19:14.12*; 10.34, 27.37, 1:48.61, 2:54.91, 4:58.03, 8:54.85
*6x6x6*: 5:08.79, 5:02.80, 5:05.03+, (5:09.83), (4:42.40) = *5:04.54
2-3-4 Relay*: *5:07.56*; 11.19, 25.79, 4:30.57 - 4x4 pieces all over the floor, but I got it reassembled and solved.
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:34.77*; messed up splits. 10.40 2x2, 3:01.16 5x5, 2:23.20 3 & 4
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *9:58.54*; 16.90, 26.78, 1:28.80, 2:54.98, 4:51.07
*3x3x3*: (24.45), 31.06, (34.60), 27.00, 27.13 = *28.40
3x3x3 With Feet*: 1:56.36, (2:10.14), 2:04.45, 1:57.05, (1:47.42) = *1:59.29*


----------



## MiaSponseller (Dec 12, 2017)

3x3
15.29 average (awful)
14.81
15.60
15.45
(14.25)
(16.54)

2x2
5.56 average
5.53
4.71
(6.54)
6.53
(4.70)


----------



## obelisk477 (Dec 13, 2017)

The current first place FMC solution is pretty obviously fake (william marshall i think)? It looks exactly like a 2 phase solution
and has pretty much nothing to do with CFOP, as claimed.


----------



## RCTACameron (Dec 14, 2017)

First weekly comp in years 

*3x3:* (8.38), 11.41, 10.18, (12.86), 9.90 = 10.50
*3x3 OH:* (26.44), 22.56, (20.05), 20.66, 23.61 = 22.28
*4x4:* 1:03.59, 59.93, 57.55, (DNF(0.05)), (55.22) = 1:00.36
*5x5:* 1:57.03, 2:00.03, (1:49.15), (2:01.97), 1:52.83 = 1:56.63

I can't get the website to work - it says login failed, but that I already have an account. Any possible fixes?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2017)

RCTACameron said:


> I can't get the website to work - it says login failed, but that I already have an account. Any possible fixes?


I will PM you to help you fix this. Nice to have you back!


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Dec 14, 2017)

2x2- 4.63

4.078, (7.253), (3.418), 4.989, 4.82

3x3- 22.656

24.49, (24.988), 21.792, (20.854), 21.687

Pyra- 8.9

(6.622), 7.719, 8.986, (10.187), 9.997

Skewb-14.074

10.154, 12.82, 13.496, 18.122, 15.906


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 14, 2017)

222: 6.323, (3.809), 5.060, 4.057, (7.201) = 5.15
333: 14.535, 14.530, (17.367), (14.235), 16.421 = 15.16
444: 47.732, 53.621, (45.004), (1:18.963), 53.400 = 51.58
555: 1:48.977, (2:03.983), (1:34.752), 1:42.447, 1:49.608 = 1:47.01
666: 3:15.716, (2:51.510), 3:06.460, (3:35.147), 3:02.440 = 3:08.20 // nice sub-3 single
OH: 30.106, 29.738, 29.800, (31.037), (29.559) = 29.88
FMC: 33
Skewb: (13.260), 14.150, 17.696, 17.565+, (28.764) = 16.47
Kilominx: (36.602), 40.411, 39.749, (43.974), 36.826 = 38.99
Megaminx: 1:46.260, (1:51.100), (1:38.451), 1:43.936, 1:44.423 = 1:44.87 // tons of mistakes, but okay time
2-4 relay: 1:26.80
2-5 relay: 3:10.63
2-6 relay: 6:43.78
2-7 relay: 11:15.37



Spoiler: FMC



U' L' F D' F' U2 F D F' U'
D2 B U' F' U F2 L F' L' F'
B L' F L F2 D' L D2 L2 D
L B' D2

(D2) // pairs (1/1)
U' L' D2 U B2 // pseudo222 + pair (5/6)
(B L' D' L2 D2 L' D) // 223 + pair (7/13)
B' U' F' U // EO (4-1/16)
F2 L F' L' B F' L' F L F2 // keyhole magic; ab3c (10/26)

Skeleton: U' L' @ D2 U B U' F' U F2 L F' L' F' B L' F L F2 D' L D2 L2 D L B' D2
@ = [F D' F', U2] // (8-1/33)

Not that good. 26 moves for an ab3c skeleton is okay, but the best insertion I found cancelled only one move.



OH was a disaster. First solve: paused a ton during ZBLL because I'd never done it one-handed before. Second solve: did the RUF F perm instead of a faster OH alg. Third solve: messed up 2GLL. Fourth solve: corner twist after a ridiculously easy F2L. Fifth solve: actually okay.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 14, 2017)

obelisk477 said:


> The current first place FMC solution is pretty obviously fake (william marshall i think)? It looks exactly like a 2 phase solution
> and has pretty much nothing to do with CFOP, as claimed.


Actually, I feel bad singling it out like this, but it doesn't even look like a proper solution? I tried it several times and it comes out completely scrambled. I will change it to a DNF and back up the moves in the comment.

Our site still doesn't have a validator; it's yet another thing I need to add. If anyone spots a bad solution, please PM me and I'll check it by hand, until such time as I add a validator.


----------



## dnguyen2204 (Dec 15, 2017)

3x3:
(50.66)
1:20.89
1:17.07
52.99
(2:07.76) (Good solve, but popped ugh)

= 1:05.90


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2017)

Mike Hughey said:


> Our site still doesn't have a validator; it's yet another thing I need to add. If anyone spots a bad solution, please PM me and I'll check it by hand, until such time as I add a validator.



Hmm. I have a JS program that takes a scramble and from that scramble counts how long cycles it is
(to solve it with bld algs). So if you take the FMC scramble, adds the solution and then sees if the moves needed to solve it from there is 0?
Should work. But the scrambler parser does not yet accept wide moves and cube turns. Something to think about ...


----------



## Lili Martin (Dec 16, 2017)

2x2 : (13.20), 8.19, (7.50), 9.29, 11.61 = 9.70
3x3 : 35.59, (32.77), 37.59, 33.23, (44.65) = 35.47
4x4 :
5x5 :
6x6 :
OH :
FEET :
FMC :
2-4 Relay :
2-5 Relay :
2-6 Relay :
Clock :
Megaminx :
Skewb :
Kilominx :


----------



## muchacho (Dec 16, 2017)

*3x3OH*: (30.89), (25.05), 29.11, 26.33, 28.48 = *27.97*


----------



## CubingRF (Dec 17, 2017)

*3x3*: 26.64, (29.15), (24.37), 25.40, 27.08 = *26.07*
a major improvement, sub 30. 
not doing 2x2 now, cube broke. Will receive a new one


----------



## Alea (Dec 17, 2017)

*7x7:* 6:48.25, 6:49.38, 6:44.40, (7:02.34), (6:29.23)=> *6:47.34*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 19, 2017)

Results for week 50: congrats to Carterk, thecubingwizard and Isaac Lai

*2x2x2*(89)

 1.68 applezfall
 1.85 Carterk
 1.95 asacuber
 1.97 Isaac Lai
 2.02 leomannen
 2.26 lejitcuber
 2.28 the super cuber
 2.36 gavinz
 2.41 G2013
 2.47 ExultantCarn
 2.47 Marcos
 2.60 turtwig
 2.61 cuberkid10
 2.62 Mollerz
 2.65 tdm
 2.76 DhruvA
 2.79 CubicOreo
 2.86 Ethan Horspool
 2.92 jaysammey777
 2.96 Competition Cuber
 3.04 mihnea3000
 3.04 thecubingwizard
 3.09 therubikscombo
 3.09 [email protected]
 3.11 Neel Gore
 3.27 brunofclima
 3.50 Allagos
 3.51 Marcus Siu
 3.56 Mcuber5
 3.68 AidanNoogie
 3.80 Moonwink Cuber
 3.85 DGCubes
 4.01 sigalig
 4.01 Dream Cubing
 4.10 TipsterTrickster
 4.18 [email protected]
 4.18 typo56
 4.23 Keenan Johnson
 4.28 Oliver0101
 4.28 speedcuber71
 4.30 obelisk477
 4.35 2017LAMB06
 4.41 E-Cuber
 4.42 Algy Cuber
 4.47 typeman5
 4.62 Duncan Bannon
 4.63 a3533
 4.73 MCuber
 4.75 Amir Afiq
 4.83 GarethBert11
 4.93 João Santos
 4.94 bacyril
 5.14 xyzzy
 5.42 PyraMaster
 5.45 sam596
 5.50 epride17
 5.56 cubestack_official
 5.59 Rubiksdude4144
 5.60 CornerCutter
 5.64 Russell Bilinski
 5.67 Bogdan
 5.67 bhoffman492
 5.68 Lewis
 5.79 whatshisbucket
 5.82 Bubbagrub
 5.84 Aerospry
 5.89 yamthecuber
 5.91 leudcfa
 6.13 26doober
 6.33 Jami Viljanen
 6.83 Aaditya Sikder
 6.95 Undefined7
 7.18 NathanaelCubes
 7.21 Nikita
 7.28 Prem The Cuber
 7.72 theos
 8.40 Mike Hughey
 9.15 WillyTheWizard
 9.47 SuperCuberYT
 9.70 Lili Martin
 11.51 Luke Messer
 11.54 Mikael weiss
 11.57 Jacck
 11.98 Bart Van Eynde
 12.51 Deri Nata Wijaya
 12.75 Ecuasamurai
 14.23 ljackstar
 14.88 FireCuber
 20.70 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(101)

 8.27 lejitcuber
 9.05 cuberkid10
 9.25 Ethan Horspool
 9.43 Isaac Lai
 9.46 thecubingwizard
 9.47 Carterk
 9.73 therubikscombo
 9.83 mihnea3000
 9.96 tdm
 10.02 speedcuber71
 10.03 the super cuber
 10.20 jaysammey777
 10.22 Marcos
 10.25 Mollerz
 10.45 asacuber
 10.50 RCTACameron
 10.67 brunofclima
 10.75 Mcuber5
 11.27 turtwig
 11.41 G2013
 11.46 typeman5
 11.47 ExultantCarn
 11.51 obelisk477
 11.75 Competition Cuber
 11.76 Allagos
 11.77 sigalig
 11.81 DGCubes
 11.84 [email protected]
 11.86 Dream Cubing
 12.03 CubicOreo
 12.20 AidanNoogie
 12.27 TSTwist
 12.30 Neel Gore
 12.34 Agguzi
 12.79 Keenan Johnson
 13.11 DhruvA
 13.12 applezfall
 13.79 typo56
 14.02 Marcus Siu
 14.03 Amir Afiq
 14.06 2017LAMB06
 14.67 CornerCutter
 14.79 Moonwink Cuber
 14.98 leomannen
 15.16 xyzzy
 15.29 cubestack_official
 15.32 bacyril
 15.58 gavinz
 15.74 yamthecuber
 15.84 GarethBert11
 15.97 MCuber
 16.25 sam596
 16.33 [email protected]
 16.39 Aerospry
 16.80 E-Cuber
 16.87 João Santos
 17.19 Harkaran
 17.52 a3533
 17.66 Bogdan
 17.81 bhoffman492
 17.91 DumplingMaster
 18.28 T1_M0
 18.39 Moreno van Rooijen
 18.47 whatshisbucket
 18.53 Oliver0101
 18.58 26doober
 19.14 Algy Cuber
 19.44 epride17
 19.45 Nikita
 19.50 leudcfa
 19.71 Deri Nata Wijaya
 20.17 Jami Viljanen
 20.31 Aaditya Sikder
 20.41 PyraMaster
 20.89 Mikael weiss
 21.11 Mike Hughey
 21.63 Rubiksdude4144
 21.74 Shantanu Wanivadekar
 22.54 NathanaelCubes
 22.65 Duncan Bannon
 22.82 Lewis
 23.36 TipsterTrickster
 25.36 theos
 25.61 Bubbagrub
 25.70 xander3
 26.37 CubingRF
 28.40 One Wheel
 28.61 Prashant Saran
 28.66 skartypo
 28.70 Luke Messer
 28.82 SuperCuberYT
 31.10 RyuKagamine
 31.92 Prem The Cuber
 32.81 MatsBergsten
 33.34 Jacck
 33.38 WillyTheWizard
 33.55 ljackstar
 35.47 Lili Martin
 36.70 Ecuasamurai
 36.91 Bart Van Eynde
 1:10.32 dnguyen2204
*4x4x4*(68)

 32.64 lejitcuber
 33.30 cuberkid10
 37.00 thecubingwizard
 37.86 Dream Cubing
 37.88 Isaac Lai
 39.45 jaysammey777
 41.20 speedcuber71
 41.29 the super cuber
 42.28 G2013
 42.98 Carterk
 44.09 Mollerz
 44.11 Marcos
 45.15 typo56
 45.97 tdm
 48.81 AidanNoogie
 48.88 Marcus Siu
 49.09 TSTwist
 49.40 DGCubes
 50.08 brunofclima
 50.10 Competition Cuber
 50.95 Keenan Johnson
 51.58 xyzzy
 52.10 bacyril
 52.15 CubicOreo
 52.28 Mcuber5
 52.65 Neel Gore
 53.84 DhruvA
 54.93 sigalig
 55.88 typeman5
 56.77 GarethBert11
 56.79 therubikscombo
 57.45 João Santos
 58.28 MCuber
 58.70 leomannen
 58.79 epride17
 1:00.36 RCTACameron
 1:01.86 obelisk477
 1:03.02 T1_M0
 1:09.83 applezfall
 1:10.59 sam596
 1:11.26 2017LAMB06
 1:11.85 yamthecuber
 1:12.03 E-Cuber
 1:12.11 Bogdan
 1:14.68 gavinz
 1:16.26 Bubbagrub
 1:19.32 leudcfa
 1:20.88 Aerospry
 1:22.90 26doober
 1:23.42 Amir Afiq
 1:25.12 skartypo
 1:27.56 Moonwink Cuber
 1:31.07 Mike Hughey
 1:31.84 Algy Cuber
 1:35.61 Lewis
 1:42.06 Mikael weiss
 1:46.52 Russell Bilinski
 1:46.86 Rubiksdude4144
 1:47.85 Oliver0101
 1:48.27 Jacck
 1:49.19 theos
 2:05.73 MatsBergsten
 2:19.85 Aaditya Sikder
 2:24.62 Jami Viljanen
 2:27.88 NathanaelCubes
 3:13.77 Luke Messer
 3:15.85 ljackstar
 3:53.94 SuperCuberYT
*5x5x5*(51)

 59.38 lejitcuber
 1:04.68 Dream Cubing
 1:08.92 cuberkid10
 1:15.54 Isaac Lai
 1:16.43 speedcuber71
 1:17.74 thecubingwizard
 1:20.59 G2013
 1:21.07 Mollerz
 1:23.26 Carterk
 1:29.77 sigalig
 1:29.89 DGCubes
 1:34.02 DhruvA
 1:35.59 TSTwist
 1:38.14 AidanNoogie
 1:43.25 bacyril
 1:43.40 Competition Cuber
 1:44.07 Mcuber5
 1:44.12 brunofclima
 1:46.01 Keenan Johnson
 1:47.00 xyzzy
 1:47.17 Neel Gore
 1:47.40 João Santos
 1:47.44 typo56
 1:49.39 typeman5
 1:51.05 Marcos
 1:52.22 Marcus Siu
 1:54.77 obelisk477
 1:56.63 RCTACameron
 2:02.14 epride17
 2:05.70 therubikscombo
 2:08.88 MCuber
 2:09.20 applezfall
 2:11.92 leomannen
 2:12.79 sam596
 2:19.36 T1_M0
 2:22.10 Mike Hughey
 2:24.70 gavinz
 2:25.17 2017LAMB06
 2:29.30 Bogdan
 2:54.67 Lewis
 3:05.17 leudcfa
 3:07.73 26doober
 3:13.35 theos
 3:26.85 Rubiksdude4144
 3:38.00 Algy Cuber
 3:39.85 MatsBergsten
 3:43.24 Jami Viljanen
 3:52.85 Mikael weiss
 3:53.12 NathanaelCubes
 4:40.10 E-Cuber
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*6x6x6*(29)

 1:44.95 Dream Cubing
 2:13.38 lejitcuber
 2:22.45 cuberkid10
 2:23.31 Mollerz
 2:24.51 thecubingwizard
 2:43.21 Isaac Lai
 2:45.67 Carterk
 2:50.01 TSTwist
 2:50.73 sigalig
 2:54.93 bacyril
 3:08.20 xyzzy
 3:08.28 G2013
 3:30.40 typo56
 3:52.95 Marcus Siu
 3:54.59 brunofclima
 3:56.10 João Santos
 4:06.15 obelisk477
 4:07.08 Keenan Johnson
 4:21.54 Mcuber5
 4:35.16 Bogdan
 4:43.21 MCuber
 5:05.54 One Wheel
 5:14.39 Mike Hughey
 5:30.65 RyuKagamine
 5:50.85 Lewis
 6:02.99 Rubiksdude4144
 7:33.76 MatsBergsten
 9:51.90 NathanaelCubes
 DNF AidanNoogie
*7x7x7*(17)

 2:31.20 Dream Cubing
 3:49.05 Mollerz
 3:56.84 TSTwist
 4:07.51 bacyril
 4:22.19 sigalig
 4:35.56 Carterk
 4:41.71 G2013
 5:29.93 typo56
 5:38.69 AidanNoogie
 6:04.09 João Santos
 6:47.34 Alea
 7:11.90 Mcuber5
 7:27.21 Bogdan
 7:27.32 MCuber
 7:34.76 Mike Hughey
 9:46.35 Rubiksdude4144
11:17.09 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(69)

 14.92 Marcos
 15.50 tdm
 16.17 lejitcuber
 16.26 Carterk
 16.40 Isaac Lai
 16.84 the super cuber
 17.19 typeman5
 17.58 Dream Cubing
 17.84 mihnea3000
 18.10 Mollerz
 19.52 cuberkid10
 19.66 jaysammey777
 19.74 thecubingwizard
 20.45 typo56
 20.89 Neel Gore
 21.59 CubicOreo
 21.85 Mcuber5
 22.28 RCTACameron
 22.44 therubikscombo
 22.66 DGCubes
 23.65 speedcuber71
 23.80 DhruvA
 24.58 brunofclima
 25.41 applezfall
 25.73 TSTwist
 25.73 G2013
 26.39 sigalig
 26.45 AidanNoogie
 27.23 2017LAMB06
 27.95 a3533
 27.97 João Santos
 27.97 muchacho
 28.12 leomannen
 29.88 xyzzy
 30.14 bhoffman492
 31.56 ExultantCarn
 32.49 Keenan Johnson
 32.56 Aerospry
 33.37 Marcus Siu
 33.90 Moreno van Rooijen
 34.64 Bogdan
 35.27 Algy Cuber
 37.57 bacyril
 38.65 gavinz
 40.53 GarethBert11
 41.04 Bubbagrub
 41.07 E-Cuber
 41.10 Mikael weiss
 45.61 MCuber
 46.65 Moonwink Cuber
 47.47 [email protected]
 47.72 26doober
 48.07 Jami Viljanen
 48.11 Rubiksdude4144
 48.59 Mike Hughey
 50.17 Oliver0101
 50.45 Amir Afiq
 51.34 epride17
 53.01 Lewis
 53.61 leudcfa
 56.12 Aaditya Sikder
 1:00.54 RyuKagamine
 1:05.33 Jacck
 1:16.13 Prem The Cuber
 1:40.99 SuperCuberYT
 1:42.85 NathanaelCubes
 1:50.65 Ecuasamurai
 2:15.97 Bart Van Eynde
 5:09.88 MatsBergsten
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 43.41 DhruvA
 1:03.66 Rubiksdude4144
 1:05.07 Bubbagrub
 1:28.61 Marcos
 1:59.29 One Wheel
 2:19.36 João Santos
 3:03.18 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(52)

 3.41 DhruvA
 3.46 Carterk
 3.75 lejitcuber
 5.51 Competition Cuber
 5.63 gavinz
 6.14 applezfall
 6.95 Isaac Lai
 7.22 Prem The Cuber
 7.27 leomannen
 7.54 turtwig
 8.62 jaysammey777
 8.67 Awesome Cubemaster
 8.86 ExultantCarn
 9.44 Marcos
 9.61 [email protected]
 10.93 the super cuber
 11.23 Rubiksdude4144
 11.77 Marcus Siu
 13.02 Moonwink Cuber
 13.36 G2013
 13.84 Mcuber5
 13.85 thecubingwizard
 15.34 Neel Gore
 16.09 speedcuber71
 16.59 sigalig
 16.79 WillyTheWizard
 17.05 Mollerz
 17.35 MCuber
 18.03 João Santos
 21.22 cuberkid10
 21.28 Killernerd24
 21.79 brunofclima
 22.48 Dream Cubing
 23.60 typo56
 24.89 DGCubes
 25.07 MatsBergsten
 27.23 Keenan Johnson
 28.97 Oliver0101
 29.30 Mike Hughey
 36.98 Jami Viljanen
 41.59 Deri Nata Wijaya
 43.66 Amir Afiq
 50.91 26doober
 52.29 Luke Messer
 52.52 AidanNoogie
 52.88 Bubbagrub
 1:03.41 Bogdan
 1:13.08 Jacck
 1:26.42 2017LAMB06
 3:20.29 Bart Van Eynde
 5:12.85 Aaditya Sikder
 DNF E-Cuber
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(30)

 25.82 G2013
 28.86 sigalig
 29.49 YY
 43.06 Carterk
 54.33 OJ Cubing
 57.60 speedcuber71
 1:00.52 Killernerd24
 1:12.50 jaysammey777
 1:18.08 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:18.40 Mcuber5
 1:21.37 MatsBergsten
 1:23.32 Keenan Johnson
 1:29.50 Mollerz
 1:31.40 typo56
 1:39.47 DGCubes
 2:03.54 Marcos
 2:11.14 Luke Messer
 2:13.33 Mike Hughey
 2:18.01 thecubingwizard
 2:35.60 [email protected]
 2:55.89 Jacck
 2:57.15 Isaac Lai
 3:10.21 Dream Cubing
 3:18.20 sam596
 4:09.42 Bubbagrub
 4:34.41 Bogdan
 6:54.12 26doober
 6:59.16 RyuKagamine
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF Neel Gore
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(14)

 2:57.20 Neel Gore
 3:26.79 YY
 4:41.30 Killernerd24
 5:38.27 OJ Cubing
 6:34.83 Mollerz
 6:38.10 Mike Hughey
 7:34.92 MatsBergsten
 9:17.88 Jacck
10:05.22 typo56
19:11.70 sam596
 DNF sigalig
 DNF 26doober
 DNF FastCubeMaster
 DNF Mcuber5
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(10)

 6:31.03 YY
 7:32.63 sigalig
10:09.93 Killernerd24
13:07.87 MatsBergsten
13:22.30 Mike Hughey
29:40.64 typo56
 DNF Oliver0101
 DNF Dream Cubing
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Keroma12
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

 DNF Oliver0101
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Oliver0101
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(8)

35/38 (53:26)  sigalig
6/7 (31:07)  Carterk
5/6 (24:39)  MatsBergsten
3/3 (10:18)  Mike Hughey
4/5 (13:35)  Keroma12
6/9 (38:45)  typo56
2/2 (13:03)  Bogdan
 DNF 26doober
*3x3 Match the scramble*(23)

 36.03 jaysammey777
 45.37 speedcuber71
 46.86 bacyril
 47.44 Carterk
 47.47 thecubingwizard
 54.08 tdm
 1:02.05 Isaac Lai
 1:12.49 Bogdan
 1:17.41 Keenan Johnson
 1:18.41 Mike Hughey
 1:21.81 Rubiksdude4144
 1:31.99 therubikscombo
 1:45.45 Marcus Siu
 1:58.43 typo56
 2:43.26 brunofclima
 3:07.14 João Santos
 3:09.27 Marcos
 8:26.86 MCuber
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF sigalig
 DNF Jami Viljanen
 DNF G2013
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(52)

 48.00 lejitcuber
 49.38 thecubingwizard
 50.09 cuberkid10
 51.64 Isaac Lai
 53.34 Dream Cubing
 56.02 Carterk
 56.58 G2013
 1:02.05 Mollerz
 1:03.60 Mcuber5
 1:04.77 tdm
 1:05.52 DGCubes
 1:06.39 Neel Gore
 1:06.49 typo56
 1:08.57 Marcos
 1:11.66 DhruvA
 1:13.58 AidanNoogie
 1:14.50 Marcus Siu
 1:15.00 brunofclima
 1:16.40 TSTwist
 1:16.57 typeman5
 1:20.44 leomannen
 1:21.56 Competition Cuber
 1:21.93 GarethBert11
 1:22.52 2017LAMB06
 1:22.87 bacyril
 1:26.80 xyzzy
 1:28.34 MCuber
 1:31.44 João Santos
 1:34.91 Keenan Johnson
 1:35.35 E-Cuber
 1:37.89 yamthecuber
 1:38.66 Bogdan
 1:40.30 gavinz
 1:40.96 CornerCutter
 1:42.80 Moonwink Cuber
 1:42.85 obelisk477
 1:45.17 epride17
 1:55.61 leudcfa
 1:59.33 Mike Hughey
 2:09.09 Jami Viljanen
 2:09.34 Mikael weiss
 2:17.88 26doober
 2:18.14 theos
 2:22.53 Algy Cuber
 2:28.84 Lewis
 2:45.40 NathanaelCubes
 3:13.92 Jacck
 3:19.32 WillyTheWizard
 3:19.57 MatsBergsten
 3:41.87 Luke Messer
 3:55.61 SuperCuberYT
 5:07.56 One Wheel
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)

 1:50.29 lejitcuber
 1:52.53 cuberkid10
 2:00.56 Dream Cubing
 2:12.48 Isaac Lai
 2:14.31 thecubingwizard
 2:18.17 G2013
 2:29.27 Carterk
 2:39.51 typo56
 2:39.60 Mollerz
 2:41.31 TSTwist
 2:55.78 brunofclima
 3:04.32 Neel Gore
 3:06.54 Marcus Siu
 3:06.54 Mcuber5
 3:10.63 xyzzy
 3:16.51 João Santos
 3:17.27 MCuber
 3:19.52 Competition Cuber
 3:20.09 DhruvA
 3:20.24 bacyril
 3:24.88 obelisk477
 3:30.67 typeman5
 3:35.38 Keenan Johnson
 3:43.55 2017LAMB06
 4:02.37 epride17
 4:05.76 Bogdan
 4:07.73 Mike Hughey
 4:42.87 gavinz
 4:59.52 leudcfa
 5:09.94 Jami Viljanen
 5:25.92 26doober
 5:34.74 Lewis
 5:34.77 One Wheel
 5:36.33 theos
 5:38.19 Mikael weiss
 6:11.64 Jacck
 6:50.95 NathanaelCubes
 7:24.03 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)

 4:40.83 thecubingwizard
 5:02.26 Isaac Lai
 5:12.08 Mollerz
 5:29.33 TSTwist
 5:31.49 Carterk
 6:01.36 bacyril
 6:22.78 typo56
 6:43.78 xyzzy
 6:56.79 Mcuber5
 7:06.04 brunofclima
 7:12.82 João Santos
 7:25.24 Marcus Siu
 8:30.79 MCuber
 8:55.07 Bogdan
 9:53.33 Lewis
 9:58.54 One Wheel
10:52.04 gavinz
11:15.48 Mike Hughey
11:53.89 26doober
14:37.76 MatsBergsten
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(15)

 8:09.86 thecubingwizard
 8:30.10 Mollerz
 9:57.87 TSTwist
10:08.14 bacyril
11:15.37 xyzzy
12:27.00 typo56
13:21.09 João Santos
13:45.93 Mcuber5
14:53.25 Marcus Siu
16:10.26 Bogdan
18:04.00 Mike Hughey
18:28.34 gavinz
18:40.57 Lewis
19:14.12 One Wheel
 DNF Killernerd24
*MiniGuildford*(13)

 3:52.00 lejitcuber
 4:31.63 thecubingwizard
 4:57.78 Mollerz
 6:26.15 Mcuber5
 6:29.42 bacyril
 6:32.66 AidanNoogie
 6:54.96 João Santos
 6:55.45 sigalig
 7:31.95 MCuber
10:29.18 Lewis
11:07.72 E-Cuber
12:37.86 Rubiksdude4144
13:25.91 Jami Viljanen
*Kilominx*(13)

 21.29 jaysammey777
 24.74 Carterk
 33.72 Rubiksdude4144
 37.26 TSTwist
 38.99 xyzzy
 41.24 bacyril
 46.36 Lewis
 48.45 Marcos
 52.62 2017LAMB06
 54.62 sigalig
 57.72 João Santos
 1:33.88 Jami Viljanen
 1:35.83 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(61)

 2.26 lejitcuber
 2.73 Carterk
 3.84 Marcos
 4.02 TSTwist
 4.28 Mollerz
 4.54 Isaac Lai
 4.92 asacuber
 5.07 Amir Afiq
 5.21 jaysammey777
 5.22 typo56
 5.42 João Santos
 5.60 Marcus Siu
 5.64 sam596
 5.64 Dream Cubing
 5.68 thecubingwizard
 5.73 TipsterTrickster
 5.81 DhruvA
 5.83 applezfall
 6.03 bhoffman492
 6.03 Competition Cuber
 6.16 leomannen
 6.34 epride17
 6.53 therubikscombo
 6.74 mihnea3000
 6.79 CornerCutter
 6.90 gavinz
 6.93 DGCubes
 7.22 Bubbagrub
 7.30 Allagos
 7.32 bacyril
 7.39 AidanNoogie
 7.47 MCuber
 7.49 whatshisbucket
 7.77 Mcuber5
 8.11 2017LAMB06
 8.18 brunofclima
 8.44 OJ Cubing
 8.59 Rubiksdude4144
 8.61 Bogdan
 8.67 Keenan Johnson
 9.28 Algy Cuber
 9.60 E-Cuber
 9.95 leudcfa
 10.69 yamthecuber
 11.26 Jami Viljanen
 11.65 GarethBert11
 11.69 theos
 12.27 G2013
 13.75 sigalig
 14.07 Duncan Bannon
 14.19 typeman5
 14.22 Lewis
 15.17 Mikael weiss
 16.07 26doober
 16.47 xyzzy
 17.88 obelisk477
 18.16 Mike Hughey
 18.69 Prem The Cuber
 23.55 SuperCuberYT
 26.48 NathanaelCubes
 32.60 Oliver0101
*Clock*(26)

 6.17 jaysammey777
 6.90 Mollerz
 7.49 sam596
 9.22 cuberkid10
 10.60 lejitcuber
 11.99 mihnea3000
 12.34 Mcuber5
 13.26 Carterk
 14.40 bacyril
 14.66 Marcos
 15.42 OJ Cubing
 18.64 MCuber
 19.22 thecubingwizard
 19.46 tdm
 20.22 RyuKagamine
 20.34 gavinz
 20.94 Mike Hughey
 21.64 João Santos
 22.28 sigalig
 22.67 Lewis
 25.06 AidanNoogie
 26.67 E-Cuber
 28.98 NathanaelCubes
 36.70 Jami Viljanen
 DNF therubikscombo
 DNF G2013
*Pyraminx*(58)

 2.76 Marcos
 2.79 applezfall
 3.11 DGCubes
 3.23 lejitcuber
 3.26 Isaac Lai
 3.41 CubicOreo
 3.58 TSTwist
 3.85 thecubingwizard
 3.90 jaysammey777
 4.09 T1_M0
 4.20 CornerCutter
 4.24 mihnea3000
 4.28 E-Cuber
 4.51 Competition Cuber
 4.58 G2013
 4.59 Carterk
 4.63 typo56
 4.81 cuberkid10
 5.03 bacyril
 5.15 Mcuber5
 5.22 Keenan Johnson
 5.31 MCuber
 5.36 DhruvA
 5.59 João Santos
 5.72 Lewis
 6.31 whatshisbucket
 6.48 Shantanu Wanivadekar
 6.54 Amir Afiq
 6.63 brunofclima
 6.70 leomannen
 6.83 Marcus Siu
 6.96 Mollerz
 7.10 therubikscombo
 7.31 sigalig
 7.45 Moonwink Cuber
 7.52 bhoffman492
 7.72 GarethBert11
 7.79 ExultantCarn
 7.98 Algy Cuber
 8.11 NathanaelCubes
 8.26 AidanNoogie
 8.32 gavinz
 8.51 Jami Viljanen
 8.89 Duncan Bannon
 9.00 Rubiksdude4144
 9.35 2017LAMB06
 11.95 a3533
 12.75 theos
 12.86 Oliver0101
 13.00 26doober
 13.72 Bubbagrub
 13.79 typeman5
 13.96 Mikael weiss
 14.05 SuperCuberYT
 14.33 WillyTheWizard
 15.02 Mike Hughey
 18.01 obelisk477
 23.90 Prem The Cuber
*Megaminx*(31)

 52.36 Isaac Lai
 57.25 thecubingwizard
 1:05.98 lejitcuber
 1:09.90 Dream Cubing
 1:10.44 Carterk
 1:12.02 DhruvA
 1:14.03 TSTwist
 1:21.64 Mollerz
 1:27.06 AidanNoogie
 1:28.14 brunofclima
 1:31.91 bacyril
 1:32.02 Mcuber5
 1:41.08 typo56
 1:42.66 João Santos
 1:44.87 xyzzy
 1:49.69 applezfall
 1:54.87 Bogdan
 1:59.47 gavinz
 1:59.88 Lewis
 2:06.66 sigalig
 2:12.88 MCuber
 2:19.48 Marcus Siu
 2:22.15 E-Cuber
 2:36.67 2017LAMB06
 2:40.58 leudcfa
 3:09.42 Mikael weiss
 3:18.94 26doober
 3:23.98 Rubiksdude4144
 4:03.35 Jami Viljanen
 4:21.98 NathanaelCubes
 5:06.41 Ecuasamurai
*Square-1*(44)

 10.42 Carterk
 11.13 Marcus Siu
 11.33 speedcuber71
 11.33 lejitcuber
 11.73 thecubingwizard
 13.00 therubikscombo
 13.34 Isaac Lai
 13.54 cuberkid10
 14.48 Mollerz
 16.70 Marcos
 17.32 brunofclima
 18.47 sigalig
 18.59 jaysammey777
 18.70 Competition Cuber
 18.84 applezfall
 20.14 DGCubes
 20.68 typo56
 22.18 Dream Cubing
 26.38 AidanNoogie
 27.41 bacyril
 28.23 Mcuber5
 28.44 whatshisbucket
 33.51 DhruvA
 34.08 TSTwist
 34.70 G2013
 35.85 Algy Cuber
 36.92 E-Cuber
 37.46 Mike Hughey
 37.53 OJ Cubing
 38.33 João Santos
 38.70 bhoffman492
 40.37 MCuber
 42.61 Bubbagrub
 42.63 Bogdan
 45.38 Amir Afiq
 45.41 Aerospry
 47.18 Lewis
 47.37 2017LAMB06
 52.82 Rubiksdude4144
 55.13 26doober
 1:05.26 RyuKagamine
 1:07.25 Jami Viljanen
 1:09.65 Mikael weiss
 1:58.45 leudcfa
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(24)

26 theos
28 thecubingwizard
29 Jacck
30 Carterk
30 obelisk477
30 Mike Hughey
31 Bubbagrub
33 xyzzy
34 Isaac Lai
35 Bogdan
37 brunofclima
39 João Santos
40 26doober
41 typo56
45 Algy Cuber
48 Jami Viljanen
52 RyuKagamine
55 NathanaelCubes
61 MCuber
DNF  Rubiksdude4144
DNF  WillyTheWizard
DNF  Sue Doenim
DNF  Mcuber5
DNF  jaysammey777

*Contest results*

916 Carterk
842 thecubingwizard
827 Isaac Lai
811 lejitcuber
796 Mollerz
726 typo56
670 Mcuber5
653 Marcos
632 cuberkid10
627 Dream Cubing
625 G2013
600 jaysammey777
596 sigalig
589 brunofclima
565 Marcus Siu
559 DhruvA
559 TSTwist
554 bacyril
553 João Santos
511 DGCubes
487 AidanNoogie
483 Competition Cuber
478 applezfall
465 MCuber
458 speedcuber71
444 Keenan Johnson
421 therubikscombo
420 Neel Gore
413 gavinz
409 xyzzy
408 leomannen
386 tdm
386 Bogdan
369 Mike Hughey
354 the super cuber
352 2017LAMB06
351 typeman5
344 mihnea3000
312 CubicOreo
307 E-Cuber
300 obelisk477
290 Rubiksdude4144
271 ExultantCarn
266 Amir Afiq
259 Moonwink Cuber
255 Lewis
253 sam596
253 26doober
247 Algy Cuber
242 GarethBert11
235 asacuber
231 epride17
228 Jami Viljanen
227 Bubbagrub
219 MatsBergsten
214 turtwig
211 RCTACameron
208 [email protected]
205 CornerCutter
202 bhoffman492
186 Oliver0101
181 leudcfa
179 Allagos
176 Ethan Horspool
171 Jacck
161 whatshisbucket
155 yamthecuber
151 T1_M0
151 Aerospry
150 a3533
149 NathanaelCubes
147 theos
147 Mikael weiss
131 [email protected]
127 TipsterTrickster
120 OJ Cubing
110 Killernerd24
101 Duncan Bannon
97 Prem The Cuber
94 cubestack_official
93 RyuKagamine
88 Deri Nata Wijaya
84 YY
83 Aaditya Sikder
83 WillyTheWizard
76 Moreno van Rooijen
74 Luke Messer
71 Agguzi
69 PyraMaster
68 One Wheel
61 Shantanu Wanivadekar
56 SuperCuberYT
54 Nikita
48 Harkaran
48 Russell Bilinski
46 Awesome Cubemaster
44 DumplingMaster
42 muchacho
38 skartypo
27 Bart Van Eynde
24 Ecuasamurai
21 Keroma12
20 Undefined7
20 xander3
19 Lili Martin
19 CubingRF
19 ljackstar
17 Prashant Saran
15 Sue Doenim
14 Alea
8 FastCubeMaster
4 dnguyen2204
4 FireCuber


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 19, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> 96 cubestack_official
> 
> 95 CubeStack_Official


Duplicate again…

Also, I mentioned this earlier (then deleted the post, in case it interfered with the automatic scoring): Rubiksdude4144's kilominx results are super suspicious. Most who are sub-40 on kilominx are sub-1:30 on megaminx, and his megaminx times are not even anywhere close (sup-3:00 mega and sub-35 kilo, _really?_). There was also evidence that he entered nonsensical times in 2017-49.


----------



## CarterK (Dec 19, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Duplicate again…
> 
> Also, I mentioned this earlier (then deleted the post, in case it interfered with the automatic scoring): Rubiksdude4144's kilominx results are super suspicious. Most who are sub-40 on kilominx are sub-1:30 on megaminx, and his megaminx times are not even anywhere close (sup-3:00 mega and sub-35 kilo, _really?_). There was also evidence that he entered nonsensical times in 2017-49.


Also, it says he has a 1.04 skewb single. I don't remember there being a scramble that someone who averages 10 can get 1.04 on. My guess is that he wanted to say 10.4 and he only entered 104.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 19, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Duplicate again…
> 
> Also, I mentioned this earlier (then deleted the post, in case it interfered with the automatic scoring): Rubiksdude4144's kilominx results are super suspicious. Most who are sub-40 on kilominx are sub-1:30 on megaminx, and his megaminx times are not even anywhere close (sup-3:00 mega and sub-35 kilo, _really?_). There was also evidence that he entered nonsensical times in 2017-49.


Some of us never learn , thanks


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 19, 2017)

The cubicle gift card lottery then: 113 competitors. We spin the wheel and
this weeks it stops at 2*2*2*2. Who is placed nr 16? *DhruvA!! Congratulations!*


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 19, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> The cubicle gift *car* lottery


Wow! The stakes are going up!


----------



## DhruvA (Dec 20, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> The cubicle gift card lottery then: 113 competitors. We spin the wheel and
> this weeks it stops at 2*2*2*2. Who is placed nr 16? *DhruvA!! Congratulations!*


YES!


----------

